

Ask HN: are you getting unsolicited email from GitHire? - jacques_chester

I just received an unexpected email from these guys, whispering the usual recruiter sweet nothings. A bit silly, my github account is actually pretty low-rent (at least the public repos).
======
latchkey
Yes, I just posted about it! Suck!

<http://lookfirst.com/2012/01/githirecom-is-spammer.html>

~~~
jacques_chester
Looks like you got exactly the same list as me:

    
    
         Reston, VA - Web and Mobile Dev
         Houston, TX - Senior JQuery
         New York, NY - Web Dev familiar with Ruby on Rails and Nodejs and Backbonejs
         San Francisco, CA - Ruby on Rails
         Mountain View, CA - Java Developer who can implement complex algorithms
         West Los Angeles, CA - Ruby on Rails
         San Francisco, CA - Lead Python Developer
         New York, NY - Lead Ruby Developer
         Herndon, VA - PHP/Drupal Developer
         London, UK - JavaScript Developer

~~~
latchkey
Well, at least it isn't random! ;-)

------
knieveltech
Just had the same thing happen to me a couple days ago. I wasn't even aware
GitHire existed until the email started coming in.

------
swah
Yes, although if it was a real job opportunity I wouldn't mind. But I have no
projects of mine on my Github account.

------
jacques_chester
On the pro side, it reminds me to delete old repos to stop giving the wrong
impression.

